# Do you get along well with people of your type?



## ninjainpyjamas0 (Dec 6, 2016)

1st thread...YAY!

How do you get along with people of your type? I personally get along well with other ENTPs. We feed off each other and become even more ENTPish. Philosophy is debated, pranks are planned, group trolling is initiated, and crazy is encouraged. I'd like to hear how the other NT types fair with a taste of their own medicine!


----------



## phina saurus rex (Mar 4, 2011)

Depends, I have met some INTJs that I love and others that I find very abrasive. I know my father is an INTJ whom I love dearly, and love spending time with, however, he can be/normally is very abrasive.


----------



## warxzawa (Aug 19, 2016)

oh please, i like some of them, but most entps here see our forum as a place where they can freely be mean, they apparently agree with the idea that entps have no respect for others, and we end up with half our forum being about rape jokes and homophobic comments.


----------



## phina saurus rex (Mar 4, 2011)

I should go troll over there! That sounds really entertaining...!


----------



## lookslikeiwin (May 6, 2014)

I don't have any close INTP friends T_T but I'm sure we would get along well. There are some people I've suspected to be INTPs since getting into MBTI, and I had one close INTP friend for a while, except she wasn't a good friend, but she was crazy so she doesn't count. In any case, we got along when she wasn't crazy, and the other people I am thinking of were also fun to talk to, even if we disagreed about everything I think is important.


----------



## stathamspeacoat (Dec 10, 2016)

I know 2 other INTJs and they're great.


----------



## OP (Oct 22, 2016)

I haven't talked to anyone who said they were an INTP and I'm terrible at typing people in real life, but I suspect that one of my friends from my old school was an xNTP. I generally get along with the INTPs here.


----------



## Absentee (Dec 17, 2016)

I've only talked to 2 people that I know are INTP, since I made them take the test lol. One of them I didn't like at first, but he turned out alright after our early misunderstanding was resolved. Still don't care for him much though. And the other INTP I really get along with. She's extremely flaky and irresponsible though, and that gets pretty damn annoying at times. But other than that we get along great. I only have 2 experiences to base this on, but I believe that I'd get along with other INTPs extremely well. This is assuming that they aren't the ones that are up their own ass all the time and can actually take a joke lol.


----------



## Marshy (Apr 10, 2016)

OP said:


> I haven't talked to anyone who said they were an INTP and I'm terrible at typing people in real life, but I suspect that one of my friends from my old school was an xNTP. *I generally get along with the INTPs here.*


Maybe I can change that


----------



## OP (Oct 22, 2016)

Marshy14 said:


> Maybe I can change that


But... how? I love that Einstein quote btw


----------



## Marshy (Apr 10, 2016)

OP said:


> But... how? I love that Einstein quote btw


I hadn't planned this far ahead... Maybe by not getting along with you?
Also, when are you going to come up with that pun. I need to know


----------



## OP (Oct 22, 2016)

Marshy14 said:


> I hadn't planned this far ahead... Maybe by not getting along with you?
> Also, when are you going to come up with that pun. I need to know


Are you going to hate me for procrastinating so much? :shocked:


----------



## Marshy (Apr 10, 2016)

OP said:


> Are you going to hate me for procrastinating so much? :shocked:


No, I'd be a hypocrite ;_;


----------



## voron (Jan 19, 2015)

I know couple INTPs but it's complicated
While we have so much in common the communication side is not working that well


----------



## SymphonyInBlue (Mar 20, 2016)

I think I've never met an INTP in person haha (they really exist out there, besides me?). Although, I have this theory that my doctor is an INTP or maybe an INTJ lol, of course I couldn't say for sure, but even If he is, we don't talk more than the necessary anyway. 
I get along pretty well with others INTPs in the internet though...


----------



## Navvy Jay (Mar 21, 2017)

Probably
We hate conflict

woops didnt realize it was for nt's and I cant find a delete button


----------



## Cobble (Dec 6, 2016)

I thought I would get along well with people of my types.
But I noticed that they pissed me off very quickly. Especially the unhealthy ones.
As an introverted type, I hang out with my-INTP-self quite often. So I don't need another INTP to hang with. But I have to admit that it was quite cool the first time I made an INTP friend. I had "I'm not aloooooone" rush feeling, and he really was a lot of fun.

But I actually prefer diversity. It helps me to evolve a lot more. <3


----------



## JennyJukes (Jun 29, 2012)

i get along well with other isfjs. i love em.


----------



## TwoStepsAhead (Feb 21, 2017)

nope. biggest problem i have is that no one has the same interrest as me, all the others INFJ here are more like school nerds, if you look at the post basicly everything is regarding stuff you talk about in school, to me this is some stress and negative to talk about in a forum, no one wants to hear about this stuff, specialy me. And there is no way to get rid of it to, it's depressed stuff basicly. Only forumpost i want to post in is the music section, the rest is absolutly not for me, so why is it that an INFJ like me dont even like what other INFJ's talk about?


----------



## Belzy (Aug 12, 2013)

I have been most close with fellow INFPs, both in family and friendship.

Just to see that friendship ending and us to seperate completely forever and ever.

And ever.

It are actually T-types so far who are my true real good friends in my life.
Yet my most intimite connections have been with fellow F-types / INFx's.

When will I meet that person who can be both for me? Some lovely female.



JennyJukes said:


> i get along well with other isfjs. i love em.


I'm sure many ISFJs are loveable.


----------



## mrwho (Mar 9, 2013)

ENTJs are pretty cool, they can be fun if we both slow down and enjoy the interaction (as rare as that is).


----------



## Epictetus (Apr 26, 2012)

I tend to either love being around other ENTPs, or find them completely insufferable.

ENTPs who actually have a bit of tact and respect for others are some of the most fun, mentally stimulating people I could ask for. Hard to find other people who are so skilled in politely pulling the rug out from under your best arguments, while simultaneously injecting hilarity into every conversation.

ENTPs who, as @*warxzawa* mentioned, get off on being dicks with superiority complexes, can piss right off. I don't take well to those who completely disregard the perspectives and feelings of others, regardless of type. Empathy is a virtue.

This is the main reason why I find myself spending far more time in the INTP and INxJ forums than our own.


----------



## sprinkle (Feb 10, 2017)

I feel like I could bang their heads on the table sometimes. :kitteh:


----------



## Felix5 (Apr 27, 2015)

I have like two INTJ friends. Sometimes I find that the immature ones are a bit abrasive as someone else put it. 

That being said, the two INTJ friends and I always have really terrific discussions with them. I think it's really a maturity thing when it comes to any personality. I've had amazing conversations with personalities that are supposedly incompatible with me.


----------



## lolalalah (Aug 1, 2015)

I don't get along with my intj _father_. We don't talk (that was the case even when we lived in the same house). Saying I am reserved is an understatement, and I noticed a long time ago how I am almost a replica of himself (darn, everybody noticed that), so I cant understand for the life of me why he blames _me_ for not opening up to him... 


That being said, people of the same type can actually be more diverse than you'd think. The only other intjs I know (besides my father) in real life, I am not close to them, and there are reasons. By careful observation, we are not compatible. I mean, I got into a few debates with another intj once (we were both members of my sister's book club), and, while I enjoyed it due to us both being capable of contributing in an objective matter, our general beliefs were far too distinct for us to create any close affiliations. I don't know how well known this is, but intjs are quite stubborn people, and I believe two persons holding particularly different views on all sorts of topics they care about wouldn't do well at finding much common ground for friendship. 

But that's my experience with my own type in real life _so far_. It'd be interesting to meet more intj to converse with.


----------



## martinkunev (Mar 23, 2017)

I'm between INTJ and INTP so I consider both to be my type.

It's very easy to talk with somebody who is INTP or INTJ because I can say almost anything without it sounding weird. The other person will get it and even if it's out of context, they won't be bothered. I communicate mainly with people of my personality because we have common interests and just get each other. Sometimes INTP and INTJs can be boring though (obviously this is true for me as well).

Sometimes I have trouble getting to do something together with INTPs because they'll just stay and wait for things to happen. Unless I plan and push them, they may just stay for hours forgetting that time exists.

However, I naturally have a small number of close friends.

In general, everything which is NT I can get along with. I have the most trouble with SF.


----------



## Windrammer (Jan 13, 2017)

I enjoy them and get on with them easily but I don't find them particularly interesting. I don't even mind arrogant, unhealthy entp's - they're all easy to get along with and easy to understand and therein lies the issue more or less. It's just redundant


----------

